# Pictures Of Some Of My Animals



## fishera79 (Apr 13, 2012)

I have a small poultry farm, a couple of dogs a few turtles that live in the front yard and a cat. The other pics are of various residents that make their home on my property as well. Didn't want to touch the centipede.


----------



## Merlin M (Apr 13, 2012)

That a muscovy duck? my gran used to keep them, one killed a rabbit when sitting on eggs...


----------



## fishera79 (Apr 13, 2012)

Yes I like my animals fairly quiet (quackless ducks) and they eat black widows, scorpions etc. I even saw one with a baby rattlesnake last year.


----------



## Merlin M (Apr 13, 2012)

they do look like lovely animals! and I do have a soft spot for muscovy ducks!


----------



## Jacob (Apr 13, 2012)

More like a farm!


----------



## mary t (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm jealous , I've always wanted a duck as a pet... Scouted...


----------



## kurmaraja12 (Apr 13, 2012)

Wow I hope this will look like me life in a couple years... Love the ducks! And the first picture of your turtle! He/she looks like a little model with that side glance X-)


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## pam (Apr 15, 2012)

Great pictures


----------

